# ER CODING-CPT coding



## Cangelia100 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am a student just getting started and I am wondering about an assignment I have. It is a review class. We received he following scenerios, and I am confused: I did the first one and want to know if I am on the right track: the question reads as follows:

*Patient presented to the emergency room with acute shortness of breath, fever, and hypoxia. The patient was treated with IV antibiotics, steroids, fluids and discharged home.
Diagnosis: acute exacerbation of COPD, asthma, probable pneumonia,*
I got the following codes: 
PDX 493.2, 496, 786.05, 780.60,799.02 did not code pneumonia as stated probable

I also feel that since it is ER, i should use a 9928x coode for the er visit?
my problem is how do i code the iv abx? i can not find a cpt code for iv abx, but i find one in the ICD(CM book, how is this done...please help


----------



## lcomeaux (Jan 26, 2010)

are you coding for the facility or the physician?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 26, 2010)

If You are coding for the physician then the IV admin and drug admin goes to the hospital.  The hospital will use the same dx codes, a 9928x code or the G code depending on payer, and the cpt code for IV admin and any IV push drugs given.


----------

